# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Al jaren pijn in nek / schouders en vermoeidheid.

## Kim Nannan

Hallo, ik ga proberen mijn probleem te beschrijven, ik heb al jaren pijn in nek en schouder, heb in het verleden ' ongeveer 2 jaar terug) een mri gedaan en het enige dat ze zagen is dat ik een beetje discussen heb die dunner zijn ( of hoe je het ook zegt)
De huisarts die ik toen had die zei dat de pijn waar ik altijd van kloeg niet van de discussen kon komen  :Confused:  toen kwam er een andere huisarts in die groepspraktijk bij en ben ik daar gegaan. Hij had toen dezelfde conclusie, dus zal het wel zo zijn zeker?
Ik werkte als poetshulp aan huis en ben daar vorig jaar mee gestopt daar ik om de zoveel weken elke keer ziek thuis zat omdat ik weer niet uit de voeten kon met mijn nek om te gaan werken. Op een gegeven moment ben ik met mijn man overeen gekomen dat ik gewoon thuis blijf. Ik heb geen inkomsten meer en dat weegt soms wel door maar ik kon niet meer. Mijn huisdokter zei na de laatste keer dat ik ziek viel ook van ' als je niet wil werken moet je stoppen' Ik was toen serieus op mijn tenen getrapt.
Ondertussen loop ik nog steeds bij de huisarts en heb ik hem al laten verstaan van dat ik nu al een jaar niet meer werk en blijf klagen, ook mijn psychologe heeft al contact met hem opgenomen en hij zegt altijd hetzelfde, dat ik heel veel stress heb ( en dat is ook zo aangezien mijn leefsituatie) en dat het aan de stress ligt. Buiten nek en schouders heb ik ook bij het minste last van pijn in mijn knieën, langs de binnenkant op die bol, daardoor is het me soms al te veel om de trap te moeten doen.

Voor de rest voel ik me ook nooit fit, het minste dat ik doe voel ik me er ook niet beter op, maar ja, ik moet er 's morgens altijd vroeg uit voor de kids die naar school gaan, mijn man werkt in ploegen. Als ik uren aan een stuk ben bezig geweest in het huishouden voel ik me 's avonds echt moe en precies of ik gloei. Vroeger was ik gezond moe, de laaste jaren is het gewoon altijd maar een vermoeid gevoel dat niet stopt, en als ik me 's morgens eens wat beter voel, en ik doe iets, bijvoorbeeld stofzuigen, is het precies of ik ben een hele dag bezig geweest. En dan die pijn, ja die komt periodiek maar is nooit volledig weg.
Zijn er nog mensen die dit ervaren? Hoe gaan jullie ermee om? Hoe zijn jullie geholpen?

----------


## DokterFlip

Het klinkt als een combinatie van stress en misschien een verkeerde houding of overbelasting.

De continue vermoeidheid wijst op continue stress.

De pijn aan de knieën zou kunnen worden veroorzaakt door een overbelasting, of door een verkeerde houding. Misschien is dat echt een verkeerde houding, misschien is bijvoorbeeld het ene been korter dan het andere waardoor een verkeerde houding eigenlijk onvermijdelijk wordt. Die verkeerde houding kan de pijn in de knie verklaren. Als daardoor de heup scheef staat, gaat ook de wervelkolom in een links-rechts-bocht lopen. Dat kan dan weer de pijn in de schouders en nek verklaren.

Ik raad je aan iemand te bezoeken die naar beide punten wil kijken. Eigenlijk zou elke huisarts dat moeten doen.

----------


## Kim Nannan

Ik weet dat ik ook een lichte scoliose heb, zoals ik al eerder in mijn berichtje schreef kan het volgens de dokter aan mijn problemen niet liggen. 
Het zou pure stress zijn. Nu ik merk dat wel als ik een stresserende periode heb dan heb ik gegarandeerd enorme pijnen ook.
Naast die pijnen ben ik ook al jaren moe... Is allemaal toch niet normaal?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Kim.....ellendig dat je zoveel last hebt van het lichaam.....wat Dokter Flip hierboven zegt kan zeker een "goede" raadgeving zijn, het 1 staat in verbinding met het andere....scoliose moet ik opzoeken wat dat precies inhoud dat weet ik zo niet....
Stress is een enorme factor maar ieder mens draagt dat bij zich maar dan moet het wel in normale verhoudingen zijn...door mijn eigen ervaringen weet ik inmiddels hoezeer dat van invloed kan zijn...verder probeer ik zelf ook andere dingen als ik niet meer tevreden ben...mijn huisarts helpt mij altijd goed, maar ik luister naar mijn eigen lichaam, niemand voelt wat "IK" voel en soms probeer ik eens wat anders...

op dit moment heb ik veel last van nek en schouder, en ook de migraine is weer volop aanwezig....de schouder is een Frozen schoulder volgens de specialist...de nek doe ik nu oefeningen voor die ik eens kreeg bij de fysiotherapeute, en elke keer als de pijn op komt zorg ik ervoor dat ik het 3x daags uitvoer...ook met de arm/schouder doe ik wat lichte oefeningen...als de pijn te heftig wordt dan neem ik een pijnstiller.....gewoon Paracetamol of Ibufrofen...voor mijn nek heb ik een ander kussen gekocht die heel goed bevalt.....deze klachten heb ik al jaren maar soms gaat het een tijdje goed...dit heeft tevens met mijn Fibromalgie en posttraumatische Dystrofie te maken...soms ben ik verslagen door de pijn maar ik pas mij er bij aan en bedenk hoe ik het zelf iets kan verlichten.... :Stick Out Tongue:  niet de moed opgeven Kim en voor jezelf besluiten wat "jijzelf" nog kunt doen....

verder heb ik mij laten helpen 3 jaar terug en jaren daarvoor door een "Chiropractor" eerst door een arts in Duitsland die al arts van beroep was maar ook nog eens een geweldige chiropractor...daarna heb ik er dichter bij huis 1 gezocht want deze man oefende zijn praktijk niet meer uit....deze praktijk werd aanbevolen door een ziekenhuis en via mijn broer kwam ik hier terecht...ik heb er veel baat bij gehad...eigenlijk nu ik dit schrijf zou ik er zelf ook weer eens heen kunnen gaan...soms zitten wervels niet helemaal goed op zijn plek en dat veroorzaakt pijn....na een aantal behandelingen gaat het echter een stuk beter en soms blijft het tijden weg....maar het is net als een APK keuring, wil je het goed doen dan is het voor herhaling vatbaar!....ook kun je dit gedeeltelijk vaak laten betalen via de verzekering....vermoeidheid kan overal aan liggen, dat is moeilijk in te schatten....het kan aan "pijn" liggen....hoe is jou voedingspatroon? sport je een beetje? heb je verdriet? etc....ook kun je bloed laten onderzoeken op verschillende dingen, zodat men kan uitsluiten wat je wel of niet hebt!! soms een aanrader....stap voor stap kijken en nadenken wat je nog kan doen....een arts probeert om zo goed mogelijk te helpen, maar soms is een andere weg ook mogelijk...misschien weet je arts wel een chiropractor of nog iets anders voor jou...alles is mogelijk mits je daar voor open staat...mij heeft het in ieder geval goed geholpen altijd en nu bekijk ik per dag hoe het met mij gaat... :Smile: 

ik wens jou tot slot veel sterkte toe met alles wat je nog gaat ondernemen...niet bij de pakken neerzitten, maar neem wel je rust even tussendoor als dat mogelijk is...als jij je weer beter voelt dan kun je weer plannen maken...je hebt een jong gezin denk ik dus ook dat vraagt veel van je...Sterkte en Succes Kim... :Embarrassment:  ik hoor nog wel eens hoe het met je gaat...ik ga afsluiten....

Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## DokterFlip

Beste Kim, stress kan inderdaad een enorme boosdoener zijn. Het lastige is dat stress pas na lange tijd gevolgen krijgt, dus vaak zie je daardoor de relatie niet.

Stress kan ook indirect voor klachten zorgen. Bijvoorbeeld doordat je vanwege de stress onbewust altijd spanning op je spieren houdt. Dat belast de spier en het verhindert de doorbloeding. Je kunt er zelfs zenuwschade door oplopen.

Probeer eens het volgende. Ga in bed liggen, zo ontspannen mogelijk. Neem echt de tijd, zet alle telefoons en andere mogelijke stoorzenders uit. Voel nu hoeveel spanning je in je nekspieren hebt. Focusseer je op die spieren, ontspan ze. Doe dat door je aandacht volledig op die spieren te richten en te voelen hoeveel spierspanning je daar hebt. Beweeg je hoofd langzaam in alle richtingen, dat helpt om de spierspanning te verlagen. Neem hier de tijd voor.

Vervolgens ga je omlaag in je lichaam. Je doet nu hetzelfde met de spieren tussen je schouderbladen. Ook die ontspan je, je beweegt ze licht om de restspanning eruit te krijgen.

Daarna doe je de spieren van je bovenarmen, van je onderarmen, dan weer even terug naar de schouders, en dan omlaag door het lichaam: je borstspieren, je buikspieren, je bekkenspieren, bilspieren, bovenbeenspieren, kuitspieren, tot aan je voeten aan toe. Neem echt je tijd voor elke spiergroep. Ontspan alles.

Daarna blijf je even rustig liggen met alle spieren geheel ontspannen.

Dit kan gerust een half uur duren. Doe dit het beste wanneer je minimaal een uur de tijd hebt. Anders ben je onbewust toch bezig met "o jee, ik moet wel op tijd klaar zijn, want ik moet straks nog <vulmaarin>", en die gedachte zorgt ervoor dat je niet goed kunt ontspannen.

Wat ik hier heb beschreven is van boven naar onder door het lichaam. Veel mensen vinden het fijner om van onder naar boven te gaan. Dat kan ook, er is geen verschil. Het enige dat telt is dat je zeker weet dat je alle spieren langsgaat, en dat werkt het makkelijkst als je een vaste (en logische) volgorde gebruikt.

----------


## DokterFlip

Een andere tip is eens goed te kijken naar je bed. Bedbodem, matras, kussen. Zijn die nog wel goed? Stelt jouw bed jou in staat ontspannen te slapen?

Als je een partner hebt, kun je hem (of haar) eens vragen of hij wel eens iets aparts hoort aan jouw ademhaling als je slaapt. Je zou slaap-apneu kunnen hebben. Daar merk je zelf vaak niets van. Slaap-apneu zorgt ervoor dat je zelf denkt dat je een hele nacht slaapt, maar in werkelijkheid slaap je heel slecht waardoor je nooit eens goed uitrust. Dat zorgt dan weer voor stress.

Ik zeg niet dat slaap-apneu een voor de hand liggende oorzaak zou zijn, maar het kan geen kwaad hier eens aan te denken. Als het op jou niet van toepassing is: des te beter.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Kim...ik ben benieuwd hoe het met je is????? prettige dag...Groetjes.... :Big Grin:

----------

